# first time using sx-40's...wicked lures !



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Purchased 4 sx-40's at bcf yesterday for $50.00 because everyone says they are so good ....they are right ! , went out this morning in moreton bay for a quick learning run as i have never used HB's before , picked up 14 yellowtail from 20 - 44cms and 2 little whiting on a clear coat tiger mullet looking sx-40...they work brillient , i know yellowtail go for almost anything , but this all happened within 1/2 hr and everytime i dropped the lure back in the water i was hooked up again...i am really impressed . I was using a shakespeare graphite rod and synergy baitcaster combo that i picked up as well , and they mischarged me - only 
$ 8.00 for it !!! yes $ 8.00 ... i am stoked . All fish returned as i wasn't looking for a feed .


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

If you can't catch something on the trusty old SX-40 then you have no right going fishing.

Glad you had fun Mate.

JT


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

hmmm is there anywhere in melbourne cbd where i can purchase some of these world famous sx-40's.... :S i am going for those stubborn docklands bream and this should do the trick


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

they are a good lure you should go and get some more :lol: 
milan


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> hmmm is there anywhere in melbourne cbd where i can purchase some of these world famous sx-40's.... :S i am going for those stubborn docklands bream and this should do the trick


Don't know about Melbournes mate, but here is where i get mine.

Service is fast, friendly and effecient, and kev is a real nice bloke. Lures should be there in a couple of days.

No affiliation etc. etc. yadda yadda.

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.php?category=856


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks, anyone i would like to purchase one tomorrow before i leave


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks occy , i find it hard to paddle any slower..but i concur , my mates reckon i paddle to fast as well...went out this morning for more practice and ended up with 3 massive grinner - 50cm ones to be exact...only out for 1/2 hr...trying different techniques to see what produces best - thanks for the advice though .


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

another tip rob grab yourself a couple of the bigger sx48's and 60's especially for out in the bay, everything from snapper to cod and pelagics will eatem up

Lee


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

beardys said:


> hmmm is there anywhere in melbourne cbd where i can purchase some of these world famous sx-40's.... :S i am going for those stubborn docklands bream and this should do the trick


Compleat angler stock them.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks lee , are they a better casting weight - the 48 and 60's ? i'm having trouble getting a decent cast on 8 pound fireline from my 2kg baitcaster...i'm fine with larger poppers but the sx-40's are giving me hell...trolling is obviously fine but getting a cast into the beach shallows is a nightmare !!! i'm not bad on the baitcaster , but these things are not taking flight very well at all . I use a loopknot [ name eludes me ] and don't want to go to a snap [ will give more weight ] because of declining lure action .


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah rob they are heavier, you really cant cast an sx40 with a BC outfit to any degree, if you really want to cast them you need a good light spinning outfit something around 7 foot with a 2000 size quality reel loaded with 4lb braid and you can cast them a good distance

Lee


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

rob316 said:


> Purchased 4 sx-40's at bcf yesterday for $50.00 because everyone says they are so good ....they are right ! , went out this morning in moreton bay for a quick learning run as i have never used HB's before , picked up 14 yellowtail from 20 - 44cms and 2 little whiting on a clear coat tiger mullet looking sx-40...they work brillient , i know yellowtail go for almost anything , but this all happened within 1/2 hr and everytime i dropped the lure back in the water i was hooked up again...i am really impressed . I was using a shakespeare graphite rod and synergy baitcaster combo that i picked up as well , and they mischarged me - only
> $ 8.00 for it !!! yes $ 8.00 ... i am stoked . All fish returned as i wasn't looking for a feed .


I remember teaching you all these good things many years ago :lol: , and you'll be pleased to know I'm teaching Lee the same things now :shock: :lol: .

I met Rob316 on the water at Redcliffe last weekend, holy crap we worked together almost 15 years ago, drove around in the same fire engine, holy crap it was a great weekend on the water.

Regards

Al


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey biggles...i remember the aforementioned fire truck and almost rolling it as we were flying in on a traing run on one of the grey "pigs".....i think you almost "holy crapped" that morning as well !! :lol: :lol: 
I must have missed the lessons on "fishing" :shock: ...all i learnt from you was how to fight fires with a smile on my face  ...you seemed to enjoy it a little to much , might explain some of those "unexplained" alarms ? :lol: 
seriously a small world we live in , but a damn fine water that covers most of it !!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks occy , gatesy and everyone else...i definately am moving to fast if 2km p/h is about right :shock: I am trolling them as I normally paddle...went out this morn again and i just find it near impossible to go so slow...i feel bored and as though i should be doing more !! but the results once again show that i'm moving to quick = 12 yellowtail - they are thick around the rock wall at the momment though  I kept a 1/2 dozen for my brother to use as snapper bait in the stinker next time he goes out . I will definately go slower and try different paddling patterns though , and a different colour lure....you guys are a real help and much appreciated ... this sort of fishing actually eats up time well and is more exciting than using sp's all the time


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Rob,

The "Sydney Harbour Guppy" colour in the SX40 range seems to be most people's favourite. I think the colour is No 306?

Have also been hearing good things about the Chubby's as well.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

My next purchase will be some 48's and 60's as some have recommended , they might suit my style better - and are more cast friendly - as for using the yellas as livebait ,its not real feasable in moreton bay where i fish as its a shallow bay 1 - 4 mtrs and mostly mud/weed flats , to get to good ground to use them where they might produce is a 4.5km paddle....to far out if it roughs up or you only have 1 - 2 hrs to kill....or try for sharks locally - and thats a big NO for me .
Silly me threw the packets and ID colour references so i don't know what i got officially - i'll post some pics tomorrow and see if they are colours that people are using for bream etc...i have a feeling i am not using real tried and tested colours - but i suppose they do work .


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to the world of SX40's Rob. I just picked up 2 in my favorite colours (338 and 348) today, for my week down in Brunswick Heads (hooray for holidays  ). Paid top dollar, but BCF usually sell out of my colours too quickly and I already have some of the other colours that aren't affective. Slow and stop is my favorite technique for flatties and bream. I only target pike when I want fresh bait, but they will hit any small surface lure.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ok i just bought 2 of these lures both in natural colours .
a few more questions

1 how deep do they dive [on the very slow troll ]

2 4 lb fireline 6 lb trace ok with these lures ?

3 while spinning with them i suppose you treat the retreve like an sp [ bream ] with plenty of pauses ?

cheers
craig


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

On sale here now for $15.95. http://www.mylureshop.com/
I bought a half dozen at $12.95 each from there a month back. They arrived in two days.
I also bought my first SX-60 and I can't throw that damn thing in the water without catching a fish. Its caught a red-throat emporer, a squire, a flattie, a bream and a whiting in only three outings. At the bass bash on sunday it landed a 1.3kg Silver Perch to everyone's surprise. Mal said he'd never seen one come out of the lake before. Makes it hard to tie a different lure on. Problem solved... I bought another rod and reel.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

paulo said:


> I also bought my first SX-60 and I can't throw that damn thing in the water without catching a fish. Its caught a red-throat emporer, a squire, a flattie, a bream and a whiting in only three outings. At the bass bash on sunday it landed a 1.3kg Silver Perch to everyone's surprise. Mal said he'd never seen one come out of the lake before. Makes it hard to tie a different lure on. Problem solved... I bought another rod and reel.


Yeah Paulo Agree those SX60's are $hit hot ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

craig51063 said:


> 1 how deep do they dive [on the very slow troll ]
> 
> 2 4 lb fireline 6 lb trace ok with these lures ?
> 
> 3 while spinning with them i suppose you treat the retrieve like an sp [ bream ] with plenty of pauses ?


SX40's run about 1.8m - 2m deep.
4lb braid and 6lb leader is about perfect but if your in heavy snags you can up size.
In the pack there might be a little leaflet and it has some good ideas on retrieves, if there wasn't one have a look here http://www.marukyu.com/eng/ecogear/prem ... 0f_oz.html ;-)


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

thanks guys
just a short question on buying these lures at online shops ,dosnt it work out dearer because you have to pay for postage 
eg .. sx40 = $15.00 + $9.00 delivery =$24.00as appossed to the $19 i paid yesterday ?

cheers
craig


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> thanks guys
> just a short question on buying these lures at online shops ,dosnt it work out dearer because you have to pay for postage
> eg .. sx40 = $15.00 + $9.00 delivery =$24.00as appossed to the $19 i paid yesterday ?
> cheers
> craig


maybe.... but when I bought it was $13 * 7 + $9 = $14.28 each and $19 * 7 still equals $19 each.

You see... you actually save money by buying more.... a bit like the foxtel ad 8)


----------

